# 69 GTO replace body bushing



## horcha (Jun 2, 2013)

hello I am looking for some info on replacing my body bushings with the front clip on. I know I have to remove the inner fender to get to the front body mount nut. the big problem I see is that on the 69 the frame runs through the core support and mounts to the bottom. so if I lift the body from side to side It seems to me it will bind. I am entertaining the idea of removing the hood and fenders, But the car is painted and It is a last resort. Has anyone done this, any info would be great. been trying to get my head around this before I bend up a fender.
Thanks again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go slow, lift it in very small increments, checking everything as you go. Really all you need is just barely enough space to slide the old biscuits out and slide the new ones in. There ought to be enough compliance left in the old bushings to allow that.

Bear


----------

